# Cwc



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance but can anyone tell me what the initials`CWC` stand for









Also are they a British firm and do they actually make/assembly watches or does someone else do it for them and if so who?


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I saw this on a web site selling their watches -

"Cabot Company ltd. was founded in 1972 by Mr. Ray Mellor FBHI solely to supply timepieces to the Forces....Today CWC are still one of the main suppliers to HM Government of timepieces made in accordance with official specifications to all branches of the services".

So Cabot Watch Co? From that I assume UK based. The info does not say where the watches are made/assembled - interesting thought.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my ignorance but can anyone tell me whatÂ the initials`CWC` stand for
> ...


The plot thickens!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Cabot Watch Co


This one.....

I think


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys







however confused moi?









Cortebert rings a bell I`ve just checked Weslowski`s `Military Timepieces` and he states that movements attributed toa swiss firm with that name supplied Rolex with Ebauches in the 40`s I wonder if its the same company?









Mind you this still doesn`t tell me which is explanation is right









The thing is I have heard both versions before hence my confusion


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I did a quick company search as follows -

"CABOT COMPANY LTD, London, Cabot House, 2-8 Harford Street, London, E1 4PS, Tel: +44 (0)20 7791 1011, Fax: +44 (0)20 7791 1020, e-mail: [email protected], Web site: www.cwcwatch.co.uk, Director: Richard Silverman"

Well I recognise name Silverman! Must be why Silvermans sells new CWC.

The web site seems to be all about e-commerce.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

psychlist said:


> I did a quick company search as follows -
> 
> "CABOT COMPANY LTD, London, Cabot House, 2-8 Harford Street, London, E1 4PS, Tel: +44 (0)20 7791 1011, Fax: +44 (0)20 7791 1020, e-mail: [email protected], Web site: www.cwcwatch.co.uk, Director: Richard Silverman"
> 
> ...


Fair enough









I still wonder if they make/assemble the watches themselves or does someone else do it for them to their designs


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Cabot Company ltd. was founded in 1972 by Mr. Ray Mellor FBHI solely to supply timepieces to the Forces.

In 1996 CWC appointed Silvermans as their sole retail supplier for these genuine timepieces.

Cabot Company ltd. is ISO 9001:2000 registered, a quality assurance required by HM Government for all suppliers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Roy









Any idea who actually makes them?









And where?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are made in Switzerland, I do not know by who, it could be anyone.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Roy









I wonder if its a military secret


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not such a daft suggestion - Official Secrets Act etc


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

psychlist said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Roy
> ...


A large black car with darkened windows has just pulled up outside and two gentlemen in dark suits and sunglasses have just...........................


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

CWC is wholly owned by Silvermans. This is confirmed by the email below a friend of mine received from eBay when selling a CWC item. It seems CWC did not want him selling items which came from their own source.

Hello Stanley,

My name is Vinny and I'm happy to resolve your query. I understand your

frustration and I'll try to explain why we removed your Watch

listing (item no. xxxxxxxxxxxxx).

Cabot Watch Company Ltd. (CWC) / Silvermans Ltd, an intellectual

property rights owner, sent us a signed legal statement telling us that

your item infringed their copyright, trademark or other rights. We were

therefore legally obliged to remove the listing. As a result of this

we've credited all fees associated with this listing to your eBay

account.

eBay hasn't inspected your item, and we're not experts in the rights of

third parties, so we're not qualified to decide whether your item

infringed the intellectual property rights of the rights owner.

To find out more about the rights owner please read their "About Me"

page. Copy this link into a new browser window, choose the item type,

then click the rights owner's link:

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/vero/participants.html

If you still think your listing was wrongly removed (or if the rights

owner doesn't have an About Me page), please contact them directly at

this email address:

[email protected]

If you don't get a reply in five business days, let us know by replying

to this email. We'll contact the rights owner on your behalf and ask

them to get in touch with you. However, please note that we can't force

a rights owner to contact you.

Because the rights owner requested that we remove this listing, eBay

can't give you permission to relist this item. If you're able to resolve

the issue with the rights owner, and they grant you permission to relist

the item, you can relist the item again on eBay.

For further information on eBay's intellectual property policies and

Verified Rights Owner (VeRO) Programme, take our tutorial by copying

this link into a new browser window:

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/tutorial/verotutorial/intro.html

You're right to be concerned about similar items on eBay and I'm sorry

if you feel singled out. Please let me assure you that our policies

apply to all sellers on eBay.

In your case, the intellectual property rights owner reported that the

listing infringed their copyright, trademark or other rights, so we're

obliged to remove it for them.

If you see a listing similar to your removed item, it may be that the

rights owner isn't aware of it yet. I suggest letting them know - you'll

find their contact details in the email we sent you when we removed your

listing.

Thank you for taking the time to clarify this matter with us. I realise

that this may not be the answer that you'd anticipated, but I hope its

helpful to you when listing future items.

Kind Regards,

Vinny Pauls

eBay VeRO Team



mach 0.0013137 said:


> QUOTE(psychlist @ May 19 2005, 06:33 PM)QUOTE(mach 0.0013137 @ May 19 2005, 06:22 PM)Thanks Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I heard that Ray Mellor started the Cabot Watch Company when he left Hamilton... some of the first CWC watches were almost identical to hamilton versions, so perhaps Hamilton make them...

Where 'Cabot' came from remains a mystery


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

www.cwcwatch.co.uk

try .com


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

from Silvermans web site - blurb on the non-dated G10:

"The definitive military watch, supplied to MOD for issue to servicemen. Clear, precise, long-lasting. Latest stock, luminous light source, acrylic glass and battery hatch. Current issue with thousands in service (now supplied with 'L' on dial, which has now replaced the 'T'), continuing to be the choice of the MOD. Supplied with issue 18mm grey strap. *Swiss-made using Swiss parts* to extremely high standards. Quartz ETA movement. CWC are ISO 9000/2001 registered. Claims by other manufacturers that their watches are genuine, cannot supply without this quality assurance. The distinct lack surplus watches of other brands is a clear indication that the government do not issue them. There are some very confusing sites on the web making all sorts of claims. The only genuine current issue watch is CWC. (Pulsar supplied GS2000 watches early 2000-2002; CWC now supply the GS2000)."

So that clears that up.


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> I heard that Ray Mellor started the Cabot Watch Company when he left Hamilton... some of the first CWC watches were almost identical to hamilton versions, so perhaps Hamilton make them...
> 
> Where 'Cabot' came from remains a mystery


The reason that they were similar was to meet the required specifications of the MoD. I will try to find the link to the MoD's specs,

Brian


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

G10-type variants - are built to the British MoD specification, the most recent published one I could find is at  MOD Specs pdf , dating from 1981. This specification is for a "watch, wrist, electronic, luminous for navigational purposes, NATO stock number 6645-99-541-7362".

Therefore, CWC would have to have built their watches to meet these specs.

Have to go, someone at the d...............


----------

